# Debridement codes 11042-11044, 97597 97598 with 11055-59 and 11720-59?



## pookiebytes (Apr 17, 2013)

I was wondering if on these scenarios of debridements (11042-11044, 97597,97598) if ok to use -59 on the paring of callus (separate site of course) and 11720 debridement of nails. 

Thanks


----------



## ahansen (Apr 18, 2013)

Per CCI edits 59 modifier is allowed on 11720 if separte procedure. Since it is mutually exclusive to codes 11042-11044, 97597 97598.


----------



## pookiebytes (Apr 18, 2013)

*CCI edits*

Hi,

So on the 11055 code with no 59? It is a separate site so 11042, 11055, 11720 -59?

Thanks


----------

